# New parakeet sleeping alot



## fillip (Jan 10, 2014)

I posted a few days ago with questions about my new parakeet. Now I've noticed that he sleeps alot. I read that this could be a sign of illness but I don't see how he could've gotten sick. Is he maybe just catching up on sleep? He was probably not getting much rest when he was new, so maybe he is just recharging?

Have had him for about 5-6 days now. He steps on my finger and eats millet from my hand already.


----------



## AlexArt (Apr 25, 2010)

He's probably very stressed at being on his own as he will have been with others all his life, please get another one, you'll see that he'll be a totally different happier bird! They can get sick very easily as he may have an underlying illness picked up from the breeder/pet shop and the other birds there - that's why it is always better to buy from a breeder, stress will weaken the bird and like people or any other animal then make it more susceptible to illness, even if it showed no signs when you got it.


----------



## fillip (Jan 10, 2014)

Well I took him to the vet for a hefty bill, 178 dollars... jeez

Also, how do I find breeders?


----------

